# Penn 975CSLD opinions



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

anyone use this reel in the surf, Wanting to know how it casts and performs, compared to the 525 mag.

Any input appreciated.

Thanks,

SC


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nevern used one but I saw a guy on the Point catch about a 25# striper on one that he had on a breakaway. The guy knew what he was doing. If you are used to a fast retrieve, it may disappoint you compared to the 525.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

id go with the 525


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

525...Hands Down!


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

975csld, great boat reel for light trolling, bottom fishing and live bait fishing. For the surf, go with the 525. You can get two 525's for the price of one 975.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*975*

I would not use the lever drag model but the 975cs is very nice. It cast well and has a nice drag. A few really good fisherman use them for the surf. Like Dan at R.D.T. . It is a little slow cranking but for a reason. It is designed to catch big fish. I have one and I like it just fine. I also have and like the 525.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*thanks*

for the replies, I know the line retrieve is slower on the 975, I already have three 525's , was just considering an additional toy to add to my inventory, and thought the lever drag might be an interesting option.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

If I had the cash, I'm sure I'd own an International as a boat rod mostly. Now do you think the high price of them is because they are so pretty or do they have stronger drags than the 525-535 since one of yall said the International is for big fish? Is there more to be a "big fish" reel than just the drags, durability and line capacity? My 535 is one durable reel.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yeah but if ya fish a 535 every day and just rinse it down evry night it wouldn't last but a couple of years were as you could find an international that had been fished like this for 25 years in a second at any major charter opperation(ie OI,HI,ETC)


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Big fish reel*

That 535 is what I would call a big fish reel as well. You need size 14 hands to cast it . And a lot of patience, and line.And a good pair of scissors.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

surf rat said:


> That 535 is what I would call a big fish reel as well. You need size 14 hands to cast it . And a lot of patience, and line.And a good pair of scissors.



roger that... 

i talked to tres yesterday who said he was working on a proto for it... im not sure if there is enough of a market to actually do it, but i feel you on that good pair of scissors bit!!! maybe while my sister is in london she can pick me up a sideplate or something... ?!

neil


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I had a 535 that I magged. Huge gears and lots of stopping power. Built like a tank.
But I sold it and got another 30shv. And I'm very glad I did. 
IMHO, the 535 just won't cast like a Daiwa or it's little brother the 525mag. I think it has something to do with how the spool spins inside the reel. I dunno. 

Anyone tossed that new Daiwa SLX 30SHA yet? I need another 20lbs. class reel.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I took a 975 CSLD apart @ the Henery's show in Greenville SC a few weeks back. I would have thought that the spool design and housing would be the same animal as the 975CS. I was real supprised the spool design is different the brake system is different. Looks great and we are gettin a bunch in.. Its a little more expensive then the CS but I be for those that like lever drags (not my cup of tea) will love the reel. Its a new release so theres not much more I can tell ya... April 1 I believe we get ours... JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I had a 535 that I magged. Huge gears and lots of stopping power. Built like a tank.
> But I sold it and got another 30shv. And I'm very glad I did.
> IMHO, the 535 just won't cast like a Daiwa or it's little brother the 525mag. I think it has something to do with how the spool spins inside the reel. I dunno.
> 
> Anyone tossed that new Daiwa SLX 30SHA yet? I need another 20lbs. class reel.



taters got one, its pretty sweet, casted it the other day


----------

